# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Форум неизлечимо больных(закрытый)

## bert

А почему  форум неизлечимо больных закрыли?Он что ни не зависим был ?

----------


## bert

Ни кто не скажет чтоль почему закрыли? Я тут узнал оказывается новый форум такой появился...

----------


## Black Angel

Тебе в эту тему: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=2576

----------


## Kali-Ma

Правильная ссылка вот эта:  http://smertinet.unoforum.ru/

----------


## bert

> Правильная ссылка вот эта:  http://smertinet.unoforum.ru/


 Да, я сдесь уже нашел его

----------


## X-Men

я знал еще один форум с подобным названием.адрес не помню,помню только его оформления,такой голубоватый фон с полосками напоминающий тетрадь в клетку.там и клуб самоубийц был,поэтому его наверно и закрыли.

----------

